# My new crowntail



## Mozart (May 9, 2009)

Got him for my birthday a couple weeks ago. He's very active. Sorry that the pic is fuzzy. I need a new camera. 

I hope the link works. 

http://s670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/mozart1791/


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

very pretty, no room to swim and stretch his fins tho, I usually reccomend about 2.5g atleast for a betta, and that looks to be maybe a quart or so?


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

very nice betta like how it has green and red in it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful guy! Small area though...


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty Betta. seems like a small area for him.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

I think mine is a crown tail but im not sure can someone comfirm this 

<------


----------



## Mozart (May 9, 2009)

It's a half gallon bowl and I know it's too small. I'm going to get a larger tank tomorrow. And a new camera soon lol.


----------



## alexx (May 3, 2009)

pretty. mine is like black in the front and then it gets blue and its red at his fins.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Ozzy: To me he looks like a veil tail... but the pics a little fuzzy.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

you might be right because some of the ones at the store said crowntail male but mine just said male betta, and my camera is not too good but also the light on the aquarium make a glare


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a crown tail... very obvious looking spiky fins.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

mine has the webbing all around the spines


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a veil tale. You be the judge.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Campbell said:


> This is a crown tail... very obvious looking spiky fins.


 
Sorry but had to say.......I would absolutely love to find a Betta like the one in that pic. I`d have to divide yet another tank! lol


Nice Betta Mozart. glad to hear you`ll be getting a bigger tank though 8)


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

a veil tale, that looks exactly like my betta, other than the color of course, thank you very very much, and is that pronounced vile or veel?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I pronounce it like the thing a bride wears, but that could be wrong.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=veiltail your right it is pronounced veyl/vail, though this says for gold fish i assume the same rule applies


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my betta is a crown tail but nexty betta i get is gonna maybe be a halfmoon are they harder to take of?


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

does my fish Gregor
<----
look like my dog Ozzy ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm48rtzrZD8


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

cute!


----------

